# Am I overstocked? I want more..



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

My tank is your standard 75 gallon. 

I have..

7 Tiger Barbs (about the size of a quarterin the body, farily large)
2 Rosy Barbs 
2 Bala Sharks (3" at the momnet)
2 Panda Corys
2 Otos
1 Angle (medium)
1 GSP (2")
1 Red Tail Shark
1 Gold Gourami (4")
1 Ghost Knife Fish (4")

Everyone is well and I have not lost a fish in 6 months. I just bought the cory cats about a month ago and before that it was about 3 months I had not bought a fish. 

I really want to get a pair of German Blue Rams. The majority of my fish are small and will stay small like ottos and corys. I do know thats a lot of fish but I do not think that I have to much fish load. I have two HOB filters one has the normal suction tube and one I made an extension for so it reaches the bottom. My plant load I would say is moderate. I do change about 25% of the water every Saturday. 

Would I be ok getting some GBR's? Should I get a Male and Female or 1 male and tow Females?

Thank you, 



Matt


----------



## maddyfish (Dec 28, 2008)

I would substract the puffer, balas, shark, knife, gourami, and the Rosy barbs. Then add more tiger barbs, cories, and otos.


----------



## cichlidChad (Jul 24, 2008)

The sharks and knife will get quite large, so you will have stocking issues eventually. Right now, I don't think it would hurt to add 1 pair of blue rams. I just added a pair to my planted tank, and they are pretty cool. I'm not sure how good my advice is though since I too seem to overstock easily.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think that you are over stocked, my 100 gal has a lot greater fish load than you do. You do have an interesting mix of fish and could have a problem adding your rams to what you have. Tiger barbs get real nippy and I don't think the rams could compete with them. The same thing with the red tail shark, they eat alage but get quite agressive for more passive fish. Your ghost knife will get big enough to eat the rams. I would keep and eye on your angel fish with the GSP, barbs, and red tail shark. They all can pick on the fins of your angel. I like the rosey barbs since they eat alage and seem to leave most everyone else alone. Don't forget that the rams need a bit warmer water to do well.

Hope this helps


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

Good advice guys, thank you. 

I did get two GBR's this weekend. I found them for 4.99 and my usual LFS wanted 9.99. So it was a good deal. 

The GSP is real passive and I have never had problems. Actually pretty shy. 

The Tiger Barbs were curious at first but I have watched them for a while over the past two days and they have not bothered the GBR's at all. 

I already want to get rid of the Balas as will proabably do so pretty soon. 

The red tail shark usually just chases the barbs around if they get to close. But I never see any other problems. 

I usually keep the water around 76 degrees. If I see problems my daughter has a 10 gal tank with just a couple of mollies and a Dwarf Gourami. So I could always put them in there. 

I did not know that the Ghost Knife could possibly eat them. So I will keep a watch for that. I would hate to see that happen. I keep everyone well fed so I dont think he will cause problems. I think thats why my GSP seems so nice. 

Thank you again,


Matt


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

In my opinion, the GSP are completely incompatiable, because they are brackish.


----------



## Chancey (Mar 31, 2008)

I guess Kets already said it but GSP require salt as they get bigger. They need to be in brackish water and as they grow they need more salt, they can handle full salt water when full grown. Also, you should know that black ghost knifes get 16"-20" and can be very predatory. They can be kept with other fish but you should definitely keep an eye on it. I have one with a RTS as well and when they see each other they butt heads but no damage yet.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Puffers will take chunks out of fish as they grow up. It starts with a few missing fins then a few missing body parts and quickly missing fish and a happy puffer.

Try cut down the number of species and increase the number of individual fish. 

Bala sharks, knife fish and puffers don't mix as everyone else has stated. These fish need species tanks if they are to be kept happy without eating their tank mates.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

ditto on the puffers. They even took bites out of my nerite snails' shells.

and ditto on Zapins' general remarks. You have a Whitman's Sampler tank there.


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok sounds like some more sound advice. This is my first big tank. I went from not having a tank for years and then a 10 gal for a few months and right to the 75.

I am thinking of calling up my LFS and seeing if they would take the Balas, Ghost Knife and GSP off my hands. 

The Ghost Knife was a gift so I am not sure how I feel about getting rid of that fish. 

If they do not take them do I just call around then? I am not part of a club or anything.


Matt


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Someone will take them.
They probably won't give you anything in return, though.

It's usually never a great idea to give someone any pet as a gift...


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

I talked to my LFS and I brought them my two Bala sharks. They gave me in return a Peppered cory. 

Cute little bugger. I also got a cup full or snails for 25 cents for my puffer and some free clippings of some plants. He also gave me a free freshwater clam (mussle/not sure) I have no idea what he gave me but he was really cool. 

The snails have a red/orange color to them and their shells. There is some guy (they called him a drunk) that lives across the street and breeds them. He brings them in every week and they give him some beers and he is cool. One time I walked in there and two of the guys were drinking beers and talking to people. lol


Matt


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Good job.
I hope your puffer behaves, though.


----------

